# Gizmo and Daddy's Cake



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

This was a cake I made my hubby...I put Gizmo next to the cake for a picture and he wouldn't touch it!!! WHat a good lil boy...LOL
(don't laugh at my lack of cake decorating skills...hehe)

Oh and on Daddy's Guitar case

and one in his PJ's...


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

lol hes a good boy.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

He is so freakin cute. I love him. Bella has the tuffs around her ears just like Gizmo. I think it is sooooo cute. And what a baker you are...loved the cake!

Lesle


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Gizmo is such a little babe...
The cake looked really good well done , i cannot make a cake to save my life!!

:wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

What wonderful photos  He is so good to be so near that cake !! 
My Fizzy would have eaten it ALL before I'd taken the photo


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Gizmo is so adorable...and such a good boy not to eat any cake...it looked yummy ! the pic of him in his PJ's makes you want to pick him up for a cuddle...so sweet !


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I put the PJ's on Gizmo because my husband turns down the AC to Alaska cold...lol

But Gizmo ends up semi-naked by morning...I think he likes to be naked too much....hehehehe

hmmmm


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh my Gosh..one picture cuter than the other!
What a cute baby boy..what a lovely cake..what a cute pj...
Too cute!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Gizmo is so cute ... those PJs are adorable and the two together are what we call "crazy cute"! I wish Cooper would wear PJs but he won't ... although he will wear t-shirts and things.

Next time Gizmo's getting near the guitar case, ask him if he can do this:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

what'da good lil boy! cute jammies! and ur cake looks lush!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

so cute and the cake is adorable too :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Awww He looks so cute in his jammies. Cake looks yummy too


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

MMM...can you send some cake over here?!  Gizmo looks so cute in his pjs! I wanna hop in bed and snuggle with him!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow Gizmo is a cutie! He looks so soft! Your hubby is a lucky man - great looking cake!


----------



## sadiesma (Oct 13, 2004)

Chihuahua & chocolate cake....my 2 favorites!!!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

That cake looks delicious...mmmmmm.....and Gizmo is just too cute for words


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

mmm cake looked great!!! 

he looks adorable in his pj's!!!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Awwwww.....such cute pics. Love Gizmo in his pj's.

Was that a chocolate cake? That's my favorite....now you've made me crave chocolate cake. :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

The cake looks good but Gizmo looks even yummier. I love chi's in jammies!!! :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

mmm nice looking cake :wink: and gizmo ...well he looks good enough to eat too  

kisses nat


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

so cute! i cant believe he didnt want a taste of that yummy cake lol giz looks great! love his pajams


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

He is soo cute and his PJ are sooo sweet.


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

He is such a good boy!! Mine would have eaten half of the cake before I put the camera to my eye. And my son would have helped. That looks like a tasty cake. I hope you saved some for everyone... I want a piece.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

HE is so cute.. I can't believe how much he looks like gadget


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Gizmo is entirely too cute!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Gizmo is so cute, he was even leaning away from the cake! :lol: Love him in the PJ's!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Does Gizmo's butt hang out the back of his jammies?


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Guinness has the same jammies  Gizmo has such a sweet silky looking coat


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Gizmo is just too darn cute!  And what a sweet cake you made too.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

all the photos are just great! the cake looks very good by the way :wink: 

Richie's mom


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

What delightful pics. He looks ultra cute in his PJ's.


----------

